# Medical report - Moving to Oman from UAE



## Chikki (May 10, 2016)

My new employer in Oman has asked for GAMCA medical fitness certificate, seems I will have to go to India in order to get tested. 

Since I have a valid UAE employment visa, will I still be required to produce the GAMCA fitness report? 

Can it be done in UAE? 

I know a few people who got their visas and travelled without any such certificate, landed and got the mandatory medical test done prior to visa stamping. 

Can anyone assist / has anyone been through the process?

Please advise, thanks


----------



## Chikki (May 10, 2016)

For all those seeking the same information, I have confirmed and verified update on the above;

1) All AGCC residents (expats with Residence visa in GCC countries) DO NOT require GAMCA for Oman visa processing, it is listed as an exemption.

2) If the employer insists on a Medical Fitness Certificate, Al Baraha hospital in Dubai is one of the authorized hospitals which conducts these tests, reports will have to be attested by Ministry of Foreign / External Affairs and thereafter Attested by Consulate of Oman in Dubai.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I didn't need the medical report done before my entry visa was issued, and had the medical tests completed in Muscat. Got my residency card the same day as the medical


----------



## jabir003 (Nov 28, 2018)

My new employer in Oman has asked for GAMCA medical fitness certificate, seems I will have to go to India in order to get tested. 

Since I have a Valid UAE Visit visa, will I still be required to produce the GAMCA fitness report? 

Can it be done in UAE?


----------



## muthyalaanil1512 (2 mo ago)

IAM in still UAE employee going to Oman But GAMCA medical center where in UAE accept them Oman medical these medical report?


----------

